# Smile and wave!



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

A smile and wave thread. Let's see them pearly whites!

I'll start


----------



## Neuroticon (Jun 29, 2012)

Damn it.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

For some reason it ended up really fast. Oops.


----------



## Rainbow Eyes (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Cotillion (Mar 26, 2013)

Rainbow Eyes said:


>












there's no way i'm doing that


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Rainbow Eyes said:


>


You seem so excited! It did indeed make me smile :crazy:


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

> there's no way i'm doing that


Too cool for school, eh?


----------



## Cotillion (Mar 26, 2013)

rachel.craig.522 said:


> Too cool for school, eh?


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Cotillion said:


>


Oh yeah, has been actors from the 90s are the epitome of cool.


----------



## Cotillion (Mar 26, 2013)

rachel.craig.522 said:


> Oh yeah, has been actors from the 90s are the epitome of cool.












what about the 80s?


----------



## Rainbow Eyes (Feb 25, 2015)

Cotillion said:


> there's no way i'm doing that


Would you do it for cookies?


----------



## Cotillion (Mar 26, 2013)

Rainbow Eyes said:


> Would you do it for cookies?


----------



## mrhcmll (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

i'm so fucking done...


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

mrhcmll said:


>


lol your eyebrows seem to say "wtf am I doing?"


----------



## mrhcmll (Nov 22, 2013)

ficsci said:


> lol your eyebrows seem to say "wtf am I doing?"


You assumed correctly. hahaha


----------



## MaggieMay (Dec 27, 2014)

Awkwardness is my super power.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

The baffling physics question of the century: Is it a dance? Is it a wave? Who can tell?


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## joshman108 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Macona (Jul 28, 2011)

I'll join in. It started recording a second or two before I was ready.


----------

